# Really starting to think the OM is POS!!



## bigtone128 (May 1, 2012)

When my STBXW started her affair with the OM I ultimately blamed her but I am really starting to think what a POS the OM is by fooling around with a known married woman. Would love to teach him a lesson old school. Your thoughts?


----------



## underwater2010 (Jun 27, 2012)

They are both POSs but not worth the extra energy.


----------



## mel123 (Aug 4, 2012)

If it wasnt him. it would of eventually been, a different OM.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Yes, he is a POS. NO question.

She is a POS too. No question. Are you going to beat her a$$ too? If not, why not?

Now, let me ask you: have you ever been tempted by a married or committed chick? Have you ever flirted with same?

There is a difference, but it's of degree, not type.

But yes, he's a POS. While I don't suggest getting a jail sentence for such a scumbag, any other stick you can shove into his spokes is A-OK.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

You don't have to think... he is a bonafide POS! But the law protects him or his property, even as a POS, from being assauted. And you don't need to be prosecuted or imprisoned for it.

Let them both go, and get rid of them through legal channels. You're a far better human being, even on your worst day, than either of them are on their very best ones!


----------



## bigtone128 (May 1, 2012)

JCD said:


> Yes, he is a POS. NO question.
> 
> She is a POS too. No question. Are you going to beat her a$$ too? If not, why not?
> 
> ...


Yes both deserve each other - never tempted - always saw them as off-bounds - envious maybe but not tempted. I just think there's something spiritually bankrupt about it. 

I just think how freakin brave he was by telling her what to do and then telling her to call police if I ever contacted her - THEN when I find out it was him he freakin hides..what a freakin coward. Both are cowards I guess?


----------



## bigtone128 (May 1, 2012)

mel123 said:


> If it wasnt him. it would of eventually been, a different OM.


I thought about that and you are right - the girl was fishing and when you fish you catch something and hopefully not herpes.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

bigtone128 said:


> Yes both deserve each other - never tempted - always saw them as off-bounds - envious maybe but not tempted. I just think there's something spiritually bankrupt about it.
> 
> I just think how freakin brave he was by telling her what to do and then telling her to call police if I ever contacted her - THEN when I find out it was him he freakin hides..what a freakin coward. Both are cowards I guess?


Expose. Tell all her friends what she did, her family, his family, his friends (If he has any) his co-workers. He thrives on shadows and secrecy. If people knew his character, they'd be on guard. That is the reason for the Scarlet Letter. People knew what they were getting into and could be on guard. That is why in the old days, they branded people.

So let them know exactly what kind of home wrecker he is. Let his mom know he broke up a marriage. If you really want to make things harsh, have a PI follow him and let his mom know exactly how many women's lives he's ruined.

Make Thanksgiving dinner really awkward.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Yes expose nothing to lose plus it will make you feel better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

BT, I understand the desire, but do not believe it is worth your time as you move forward to a new beginning minus the people who caused you harm. You're already better off in many respects. Don't waste the mental effort and hold back your own forward progress by focusing on him. He's just not worth it.

Best wishes
WD


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

workindad said:


> BT, I understand the desire, but do not believe it is worth your time as you move forward to a new beginning minus the people who caused you harm. You're already better off in many respects. Don't waste the mental effort and hold back your own forward progress by focusing on him. He's just not worth it.
> 
> Best wishes
> WD


I disagree. In the old days, a person was put in stocks so that people who hadn't been victimized knew who was likely to hurt them.

That is the point of exposure. Not for revenge (that is a nice bonus), but to protect others. It is a moral choice
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Count of Monte Cristo (Mar 21, 2012)

Put them both on Cheaterville and email the link to the world - then forget about them.


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

bigtone128 said:


> Yes both deserve each other - never tempted - always saw them as off-bounds - envious maybe but not tempted. I just think there's something spiritually bankrupt about it.
> 
> I just think how freakin brave he was by telling her what to do and then telling her to call police if I ever contacted her - THEN when I find out it was him he freakin hides..what a freakin coward. Both are cowards I guess?


Aren't they usually cowards?

Old school where I come from is the men in the family showing up at the OM's front door leaning on their baseball bats. No violence necessary, just an unmistakable message. And very effective precisely because they are cowards.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

bigtone128 said:


> When my STBXW started her affair with the OM I ultimately blamed her but I am really starting to think what a POS the OM is by fooling around with a known married woman. Would love to teach him a lesson old school. Your thoughts?


I would.

I get what people are saying and understand their point of view. About moving on. But I hold myself and others accountable. YMMV. How much energy I would expend would depend. If the guy was a true predator he would get my entire focus. But it is very trendy these days to give these folks a free pass. I have a no free pass policy.

But you need to decide.

_"Before you embark on a journey of revenge, dig two graves." -- Confucius_


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

alte Dame said:


> Aren't they usually cowards?
> 
> Old school where I come from is the men in the family showing up at the OM's front door leaning on their baseball bats. No violence necessary, just an unmistakable message. And very effective precisely because they are cowards.


This will get your head blown off in Texas.

Realize that while you wish to teach someone a lesson they are not really a very good person. They have already proved that. *So think everything through. * They will not have a moral problem with hurting you badly ... again. 

Look into the legal ways to mess with him. Be creative.


----------

